# Daytona Beach 09/22-09/24



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 8, 2017)

My wife and I are attending marriage seminars at the Hilton Daytona Beach, and since many hotels (including the Hilton) are at least $100/night, we figure a timeshare would work. Wyndham Ocean Walk preferred, 1-bedroom deluxe (2-bedroom deluxe is fine), or if not WOW, must be on the beach in Daytona Beach. I need to check in on Friday 09/22 and check out Sunday 09/24.

Unfortunately, I do not have PayPal, nor do I have a bank account (only prepaid accounts), so we can find out the best (not Western Union) way to send $$$  I get paid this and next Friday.

Todd S


----------



## Cedartree105 (Aug 8, 2017)

Pm sent check your inboxe


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 8, 2017)

Your offer is basically $125/night, I can not do more than $100/night.

TS


----------



## Cedartree105 (Aug 8, 2017)

Ok $200 flat I have a PayPal setup already. All i would need is full name, address, phone number the guest confirmation ask for all of this.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Aug 10, 2017)

I posted that I do not have PayPal. What I can do is send a money order next-day by UPS or the like. I would send it off Monday, meaning you would receive it Tuesday or Wednesday, and I would send you the tracking info so you know it is coming. To do that, I would need your name, address, and phone #.

I will send you a private message with my info, you can send your info the same way.

Thanks!


----------

